# ISIS Colchester-Part 46



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

New home...

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

woohoo.....new home for me & dizzy/giddy!!!!  and I'm first - bonus


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Piepig- just seen your names....how ftting lol x


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

dizzy and Giddy - lol

Deb - Yes - I'm watching four weddings too - makes me laugh! I haven't watched tonight's yet cos I get bored with adverts so recording it! Is it good tonight?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

am vaguely watching it, my opinion might be biased but i love this kinda thing! enjoying it so far


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

only just able to get on here

piepig      congratulations fantastic news. Look after yourselves x

shoortie congrats on being pupo#

Melo glad work wasn't too bad for you  

Tricksy   

Bhopes my you had a busy weekend. \you put me to shame.

little mo hope you had fun in sunny southend  

forgotten what else i was gonna say and can't check back 


later kittyx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Piepig congratulations hun i'm so pleased for you.It really mad my day as my little one has been a little wing bag,Gave her some infacol for wind and it just gave her the ****s.The poor little mite now I feel guilty.Did you say it will be easter it will be due?Will it be one easter bunny or 2,Your numbers are really good so wouldn't be surprised if it was 2 xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Debs -           brilliant news, you're pregnant! I'm so happy for you and DH. Very glad to hear that the blood results are good, that's reassuring.

Shortie - congratulations on being PUPO and     for a good outcome.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Bookmarking


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shortie congratulations  on being pupo how many did you have put back?xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Sooty - Only one, ISIS operate a 'One at a time' thing now for women under 35. It's a good one though apparently!  . Is Natasha's tummy any better today?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Honestly cant beleive we are on another new thread   

Piepig - how you feeling this morning? must be lovely waking up and remembering you are pregnant - hope all works out for you    

Shortie - dont blame you taking 2weeks off, you need to rest up and yes being tired is normal - dont forget that your body has been through alot  

Lisa - hope you are ok hunny  

Little Moo Moo - 'we can do this'   

Tricksy - you ok lovey?

Bhopes - cant believe how much you done in a weekend - i am suitably impressed   

Melo - glad work went ok for you hun, it cant be easy after all you have and still are going through - hope you slept better last night - Bach Rescue Remedy is always good i find - its a natural relaxant - non addictive and no bad stuff in it, helps me   hope you have a good day today -  

Kitty - hows things with you? any more plans on cycling?  

Cvru - glad AF finally showed her face yesterday, typical that you were at isis already -  

Sooty - hows are you? hope you are recovering well from your c-section and Natasha is thriving  

We are without water all day today, filled bottles and saucepans and the bath with water, going to be a nightmare  

Be back later


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you are all good, just wanted to say congrats to Shortiesmith for being PUPO   

Tricksy - how are you feeling   

LOL Spangle


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Angel i'm ok think my scar is not healing right.It looks slightley angry on the right side and slightly weeping.It reaaly hurts when I try to get out of bed but guess that will change in time.have the midwife comming in today so will show her and see what she thinks.Apart from that I feel preety good.Got about 6 and hlaf hours last night which is good as she was grumpy but the day before I got over 7 So far so good.xx

Shortie make sure you take it easy hun over the next few days.Natasha is better today.Spoke to midwife last night as wanted to ask a question about expressed milk feeding on top of breastfeeding and she said it sounded like wind.She seems more settled at the moment xx

Piepig bet your are still on cloud 9 xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Gals

How are we all?  

I have my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow so abit nervous and DH is coming with me as we had a bit of an incident with the doppler last night,  it took 30 mins to find baby's heartbeat must say we was scared ****less and was getting in a bit of a state.

Sooty - sorry to hear your scar is hurting hope you can get that looked at and that it starts feeling better sooon.

Piepig - So..............has it sunk in yet?  How are you feeling?

Shortie - Hope your resting up and got those feet up

Tricksy - Hun how are you?

Emms - Hope your waters back on soon - nightmare!

Little Mo - where are you? hope your ok

Be back later
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

What a wet & miserable day   thought this was meant to be summer  

Lisa what a worry for you last night but you found your little ones heartbeat & thats the main thing so try not to worry too much between now & your midwife appointment tomorrow...I know easier said than done  

Piepig how are you today   still on cloud9? So chuffed for you both  

Shortie sounds like a good plan to take the 2wks off & it sounds as if you're going to be busy but hopefully not too busy   I know some of the other girls have already mentioned but it is perfectly normal to feel so tired at this stage.

Sooty you poor thing your scan sounds painful   hopefully the midwife this afternoon can give you some advice. Sounds as if Natasha is settling down really well...bless her  

Angel thanks for the advice about the Bach Rescue Remedy, Boots is next door to my office so I'm going to pop out in a bit. Slept a millions times better last night but still shattered today   I suppose its just going to take a few days to get back into the swing of things. Will you have your water back on later today or is it going to be off until tomorrow? What a nightmare for you  

Thanks Kitty   work not too bad just ploughing through 4wks worth of emails   thought I'd jump on FF for a bit before I go completely mad.

Tricksy how you doing today hun  

Love to everyone else,

Mel x x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

Hope everyone has had a good day.  My day went well, spent most of it thinking it was monday   and then couldn't even remember what year it was    collected another couple of weeks worth of drugs from boots today in my lunchbreak....got the new clexane syringes this time.  Was up at 4am this morning again (poor DH is getting fed up) for a pee and a cookie and then a cuddle and back to sleep till 6am.  Was a bit stressed last night when I went to bed just worrying about dizzy/giddy, you all know what I mean, but eventually settled to sleep.

Have a bit of a dilemma re: scans which I'd appreciate your advice on.  We have our scan at bourn at 7+3, but Mr ******* also wants to see us for an early scan as well.  His secretary originally said maybe he'd see us at 8+ weeks as we were having a 7 week scan anyway, but then called back and apparantly he wants to see us at 6+4.....the only problems are.....DH is on nights which are always difficult to get out of and there is no way i'm going for a scan without him, i'm worried that a scan that early won't show a h/b even if everything is ok and I don't want to get stressed out unnecessarily esp as its the day before our wedding anniversary, and finally I don't want to pay for a scan thats gonna bring bad news when I get a free one less than a week later.  Am gonna talk about it with DH tonight but would really appreciate your thoughts.

Lisa - what a worry with the doppler, but so pleased you eventually found it, can't imagine how hard that must have been.  hope the m/w appt goes well tomorrow.

shortie - hope your embie is settling in well and you are taking it easy. 

Sooty - your scar sounds painful, hope they can help with its healing, Natasha sounds like she is doing really well.

Mel - how are you? not enjoying this weather eh! 

Em - what a nightmare without any water, how long is it off for? I hope they gave you lots of warning.

spangle - any news of when you are cycling again?

Tricksy - any news on your bloods?

back again later i reckon

love to all

xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - Hi ya know what you mean about worrying it never stops hun    My first scan was done at 6+5 and we saw the heartbeat but they had to use the dildocam for that one so you should be able to see one at 6+4 but can understand how worried you would be, personally if you could hang on i would wait till the Bourn Hall one at 7+3 as you won't have to pay for that one and DH will be with you, also you will see so much more in a space of a week.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just heard some good news, my cousins baby came home from scbu yesterday!!  He still only weights 4lb 5oz but is doing really well


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Lisa - only just saw your reply, so you think I should try and put ******* off till 8+ then, we have to see him at some point as want to remain under his care, but like you say don't want to scan too early unnecessarily......its so complicated being under two consultants


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Debs - big congratulations to you               and what a great HCG result. Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months for you  . Hope you decide what to do about the scan - what a hard decision . Glad your cousin's baby is home OK too.

Shortie - congratulations PUPO girl     - sorry that ET sounded horribly painful  but it is great that you have two lovely embies on board - sending you lots of    for the TWW.

Cath/Kitty -I think it is a personal decision about whether to take or not and I'm taking a dose of 50 mg DHEA but only because thats what the capsules come in! However I think that is what some of the girls on the poor responders thread were on when I first read about it. So far, I have had no side effects by the way, except perhaps some tingling in the (.)(.) area in the second half of my cycle and had a low AMH when tested nearly 18 months ago. This is a good link if you are interested in more information with all the pros and cons:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195645.0

Shelley -  completely understand that you are worried about your next cycle as I am for mine and don't even have a donor yet! You know where I am if you ever want a chat. Can Penny send you an international prescription for the pill to collect over here (Reprofit will email scanned ones) or perhaps get her to post the medication to you?

Tricksy -  hope you are OK

Bhopes - sounds like you have had a busy weekend girl!

Lisa - hope the midwife appointment goes well   

Mel - glad you slept better last night -just PM'd you re: the immune tests.

CVRU - glad AF has arrived - typical though it came at the last moment eh?

Angel - hope your water is back 

Anyway better go - off to watch Eastenders - hello to everyone I have missed,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well thanks for your concern everyone BUT the water never went off   i filled bottles of water and the bath and saucepans to make sure we had enough for everything and it was on all day - very odd  

Rachel - will you be at the meet next week hunny? would be lovely to see you  

Lisa - oohhhhh hun - how exciting your next scan - im sure all will be fine hun - hope you get a picture to bring next week  

Debs - fab news about your cousins baby hun

Tricksy - sorry our chat got cut off earlier - am thinking of you sweetheart and am here if you want to chat - i hope things sort themselves out soon  

Melo - hope you are back on track with the sleeping hun - sometimes the more you worry about it the harder it is to get to sleep - i always keep some rescue remedy with me just in case  

Cath - thanks for you pm hun  

Julia - how has your day been? ok i hope  

Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone

Whilst reading through the thread recently I have noticed quite a lot of baby talk. Whilst I know that everyone is happy for those who have achieved their dream please can I ask that baby talk is kept to a minimum as this is a TTC thread. There are chat threads for new parents such as Birth clubs or we can set up specific threads for baby talk for a clinc which hopefully everyone will join sometime in the future.

This is the link to the Birth Clubs board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=78.0

I am sure you will understand.

Thank you very much.

Rachel x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hiiiiiiiiiiii 

well no need to worry about the pill penny is sending it out to me tomorrow god i cant belive we are going to put our selfs through this again       im so scared ..i really need to chill as the thought of all this again really makes me feel sick....      im getting really worked up aswell about time off as i was going to get myself signed off sick,but if this cycle doesnt work i no penny will want us to go again straight away and how do i get more time offbut i wont get holiday as all the girls that are pregnant all leave in september and a couple off other people leave so there is no way my boss will let me have time off so i really dont no what to do for the best??       i really want to get signed off work but what if it doesnt work?? sorry to go on!!!

tricksy,hi hun how ru doing?sorry hun but i wont ba able to use the claxane jabs as im on a higher dose so if its ok with u i told debs she could have them if there the same as she uses?really hope ur ok hunny.xxx

shortie,hello sweetie how ru doing??hope ur resting lots ??  

rachel,hi hun thanks for the message it is so hard isnt it??so ru going ahead in september?we will be cycling at the same time,im going out to athens mid september hopefully.well hope ur ok.  

hi everyone else hope ur all ok??lots of love.xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

rachel,moderator im not being funny but we are all close friends on here and we all love to hear about the babies born in the thread it gives us all hope and any information we can help eachother with we will,i find it upsetting that u have put this on here


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Shelley, I have been thinking about this a lot lately. I am absolutely over the moon that there are some new babies on the thread, but do feel that at times the subject of discussion has become more about new babies rather than TTC. I know there are a lot of us on the thread now, all of us going through different stages of TTC, pregnancy etc but just feel there are a few people on here who have been through a tough time in the pursuit of trying to have a family, and I feel we do have to be sympathetic to everyones feelings. 

I personally hold my hand up to talking about my children at times, and my apologise whole-heartedly if I have upset anybody. As Rachel has suggested, I think setting up a thread for Isis baby talk is a good idea.

I am sorry if I have upset anyone by this post, but do feel we have to take everyones feelings into consideration.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sooty


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I agree with Shelley on this one. But understand Julia's point. I now feel like I shouldn't post on here at all cause I've had a baby!!!!!!! and might mention some of the things she has done. I thought we were all close enough to say something if we think the baby talk is to much. Maybe I was wrong!!!!

Shelley:
How exciting that you are starting again. I think you should just get signed off for the first cycle which will work and worry about time for next if you need to. Your work can't complain if you are signed off.

Debs:
I think you should get a heartbeat at 6.4w they said to me 6w is when you should get one. But if they are late implanters you maybe to early. Would ******* change your drugs or something if you were having one or two and would waiting make a difference. If not I would have the free one at bourn.

Tricksy:
How are you doing, Hope you bloods are still coming down. Hope you had a good ride yesterday.

Emma:
Not long till your holiday bet you can't wait. I think I will be cycling about december time to so we might be cycle buddies.

Cathie:
How is the new shop going?

Sooty:
Happy birthday    Hope Natasha let you get some sleep.

We are off to see Milkshake on tour in Norwich today. Fifi, noddy,rupertbear all the normal kids charactors can't wait!!!!

Take care Liz xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

the wilsons said:


> rachel,moderator im not being funny but we are all close friends on here and we all love to hear about the babies born in the thread it gives us all hope and any information we can help eachother with we will,i find it upsetting that u have put this on here


I agree Shelley, I have been through a lot this past year as I know a lot of others on this thread have, and I have always found it encouraging to get a little bit of an update on the success stories,I have never felt there is too much baby talk on here. I for one would be upset if there was a seperate ISIS babys thread as I would feel I was being excluded from a part of the friends I have made through here lives. I can understand that some people might find it a bit upsetting, but i would like to think we were all sensible enough to mention it to each other if it was getting to much ?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

have a great day zoe!

Liz - I don't think he would change anything as far as I know, had a good chat with DH about it last night, so will phone ******* up today and discuss our concerns etc and go from there I guess.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

the wilsons said:


> rachel,moderator im not being funny but we are all close friends on here and we all love to hear about the babies born in the thread it gives us all hope and any information we can help eachother with we will,i find it upsetting that u have put this on here


Hi ladies

I am not saying that the ladies who are successful can't post here anymore as I know only too well after so many failures how encouraging seeing and hearing about other peoples successes can be. I had a request to do this and it was not my intention to alienate anybody or cause a huge and messy discussion about. It is merely a suggestion. Everybody is very welcome to post wherever they want.

Thank you

Rachel


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

zoe hope u have a fab day u already have a fantastic birthday pressent natasha but what did u get?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Just to add that a lot of ladies at other clinics chat on specific birth threads but also on their TTC clinic thread which is absolutely fine


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Lisa:
Forgot to say good luck for today. I couldn't get faith's heartbeat very well on a doppler till I felt her move as kepted getting the placenta. 

take care Liz xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

[fly]  Happy Birthday Sooty!!!  [/fly]


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,I am not at all offended at Rachels point,I will willingly share everything if people want to hear but can also understand how some may find it hard.I do feel extra lucky and everyone has been so supportive and kind to me and I also want to be there to share that support back to everyone else,I did find before I got pregnant success stories gave me faith that it really could happen.
So please anyone if I go on too much please tell me to put a sock in it  

Piepig how you feeling hunnie are you back at work yet?

Tricksy how are things with you?

Lisa Can't believe you are 16 weeks that is going well quick good luck for today

Sunnie I recon you must be on you holibobs hope you and hubbie are having a fantastic time,

SHort


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shortie how are you?Are you off work?hope you are taking it easy

How is everyone else sorry for lack of personals to everyone just always get disturbed now  
Quiet birthday so far Keith is still in bed  as he does more of the night shift than me  I also promised i'd wait for him to get up before I open anything,Got alot of family comming over today so will be a bit manic.Had a good night though only 2 feeds.
Good news went to GP and he thinks scar is healing well jut a little weepy and one end has little bit of extra flappy skin where they stitched it up  small price to pay though xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oooh Sooty, that must be so tempting to have a peek at the pressies while DP is asleep! Have a great day with your family.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sooty - Happy Birthday! Have a fab day.

Lisa - good luck at your scan.

Everyone else, please let's not fall out over how much baby talk there is. I have to say that much as I find it inspiring that some of you have achieved your dream, I do find it difficult reading in lots of detail about what is happening with the babies - and it's the depth of detail rather than the general updates which make me feel left behind and a little upset cos I'm unlikely to get there too. I also hate that I feel so sensitive about it as this has always been a thread where I have felt at home and I do want to know that you're all doing ok and be there to support you as before. 

Sorry if this has upset anyone but as you say, if we can't be honest with each other then there's something wrong.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sooty -     Happy Birthday hun - have a great day


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok - now for the hard part  

I would like to say that first and foremost the relationships and freindships that have been formed on here are incredible - ff has been a god send to so many of us and for that i for one am totally grateful............
I am personally delighted for those who have been blessed with their child through ivf and am aware how hard it has been..........
Therefore - its not easy to express my hurt with regard to a little bit 'too much information' - dont get me wrong i want to know and hear how everyone is doing BUT selfishly I still need support too and that support is for infertility - im a little uncomfortable with being reminded of how i have yet / if ever to achieve my hope of having another child, and on that note - i KNOW i have been blessed enough to have a son already - of that i am more grateful every day - but i do try not to talk to much about my family life, i always try to remain sensitive to those who have yet to have a child.

Its never going to be easy to express ourselves in black and white - everyone reads things differently - therefore repsonses will vary but as has already been said - this is an open thread, we have our opinions, we are all as important as each other and we therefore have the right to say, sensitively, how we are feeling.

I hope my opinions do not exclude me from others but they have to be expressed as are everyone elses.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

i agree with what some of u are saying that it is hard sometimes but we have all come such a lon g way to, but i agree with liz i thought that we were all close enough friends to tell eachother privately before it come to all this,i just think now its gonna make people feel uncomfortable about posting and having to watch what they say       but there we go we all have our own opions.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

our phone is working again!! So i'm back on line.

Firstly!!

Piepig - wooohooooooooooooo!!!!!!          You know how happy i am for you hun!! I know its a stressful time but you are pregnant!! I would personally have the scan at Bourne and then the one with your other consultant at 8 weeks.

Shortie - congrats on being PUPO!!!


On the whole baby debate, i guess there has been alot of talk about babies because 2 of us have just given birth. I can totally understand where everyone is coming from and see both sides. I would be lost wthout all the support i get from here. I have joined a birthclub thread but as i don't know them as well as you lot I don't find it as easy to post. When i have asked specific questions i know that people on here will do there best to answer me honestly and quickly because you are my friends. Also, my life now does revolve around Alfie, so i won't have much else to say except about him, my social life has taken a bit of a nose dive! 

I am sorry if my posts have upset anyone, i know only too well how upsetting the whole ttc thing is. Its taken me 6 years, 5 rounds of clomid, 3 ivf cycles and a miscarriage to get here! 

I guess the answer is a seperate thread for ISIS bumps and babies   But that would exclude Shelley, Deb, Lisa, Em etc as they have had or are having tx somewhere else, so what do we call it?? Any ideas, as i need support from you guys, i'm finding being a new mum quite hard and need my friends advice on things. Also where would the new thread be set up.

I must say though, this isn't what i want, i want to be able to talk to everyone about anything we all want to talk about, but i also don't want anyone to feel upset and can see why people would. Also, i find it hard enought to find the time to post on here so gawd knows how i'll find time to post on 2 threads!!

Right love to all, sorry to go on

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

the wilsons said:


> i agree with what some of u are saying that it is hard sometimes but we have all come such a long way to, but i agree with liz i thought that we were all close enough friends to tell eachother privately before it come to all this,i just think now its gonna make people feel uncomfortable about posting and having to watch what they say      but there we go we all have our own opions.


Ditto what Shelley has said. This is actually really upsetting me, I am worried that all of my friends on here, which ever side of the fence we are on are now upset and afraid to post. I am saddened that people now will feel awkward and won't want to bring their babies to the meets for fear of upsetting people 

I admit that I have not been posting much the last week, that is because I am having a really tough time coping and being backwards and forwards to the hospital every other day, or more, is taking its toll. Nothing to do with people having babies, getting bfp's or asking questions and advice re their new borns.

Personally for me it gives me inspiration and hope


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi again everyone

I am very happy to set up a chat thread for the ladies with little ones over on the Birth Clubs board   However, all the ladies with little ones are still VERY welcome to post here awell so that they can support their friends who are still on this very hard journey. This is what has been done with quite a few clinic threads over the years. I will set up a thread for baby chat and post the link here. 

I feel that this should be left here now as I know what good friends you've all become and wouldn't want this to ruin that. You all need each other wherever you are in your journeys as only people who have been through this extremely diffcult journey know exactly what it's like.

Rachel x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

ISIS Mommy's Birth Club chat thread.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200869.new#new


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

I've been trying to post all morning and seemed to get stopeed everytime  

I know Rachel said leave it there, but I would like to say my bit & I haven't have a chance! I have not been on here long, and I am at the beginning of my journey compared to a lot of you. I have not been offended by people talking about their babies, these little ones are well deserved and have been worked hard for. I would be annoyed if someone had 6 children in 6 years and wasn't even really trying and talking about it on a TTC board! But we have all had our struggles, we all deal with it differently but the most important thing to remember is that it's not been easy for any of us. I remember Cleo saying something when she'd had a scan done that she didn't want to post the pic on the board incase it upset someone and thinking, 'what's she feeling guilty for - she's been through enough to get a bloody scan!'. It is easy to feel a bit left behind sometimes, and like I say, I'm still in the early days, but surely that's what this board is for - you can say the silliest things that won't make sense to anyone in the outside world and yet they make perfect sense here. These new mummys have become good friends and their babies are our hope. 

Hope I don't get into trouble


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Perfectly put hun 



Shortiesmith said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I've been trying to post all morning and seemed to get stopeed everytime
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - hope you got on ok today with the midwife hunny


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Sooty - happy birthday, hope you're having a fab day.

Lisa - hope that the midwife appt went well, do let us know.

Tricksy -   thinking about you a lot.

I am still trying to get my head round the baby talk debate. I value ff so much because I met such lovely friends here, the fact we know each other 'in real life' means so much to me. I do want to know about everyone's lives and the babies are part of the lives of the ladies who acheived their dream, and I am happy for each and every one. However I agree that the amount of detail sometimes make me feel excluded, because I just can't join in and say anything useful  
I would hate anyone to worry about posting to tell us how the kids are doing. But maybe 2 threads would mean everyone can post of the thread that suits best what they want to say at that particular moment? Without feeling that anyone excludes anyone?
On a personal note as you know I'm the only one here who's even not ttc and not planning any tx. I could have gone to post on the adoption thread insated, but I prefer to post here (when I do) because you are my friends. Yet if I had a specific question, for example to do with how to obtain some references or how to get volunteering experience I may ask on the adoption thread rather than here, because frankly it's not relevant to the rest of you. Maybe it's the same about detailed baby talk?
I hope I have not caused any offence ...

Yours as ever Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shortie your post brought tears to my eyes thanks hun xxxxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Sooty - Thanks hun, it's just what I think. But I hope I didn't upset anyone too much   Anyway, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you! Hope you've had a nice day and lots of fab pressies!

Lisa - Sorry, I meant to do a massive personals doodah this morning but kept getting interrupted. So belated good luck for your scan! Hope it went well?  

Tricksy - Are your bloods still going down? Not heard any results lately - unless I've missed something which is quite possible!  

Debs - Hope you're still enjoying the   feeling - I hope to be right behind you next week!! 

Cath - I am so sorry you're feeling like you are. It must be so hard and I cannot begin to imagine how you feel, but everyone is here to look after eachother and we are all here if you need to get anything off your chest. You do such a good job giving support and advice to us all, but maybe its time you took something back from us? I hope I am not speaking out of turn.  

I will definitely be doing proper personals tomorrow!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just to update you all my bloods are still hovering around the 500 mark, I'm back at the hospital tomorrow for yet another blood test, I'm still having them done every 48 hours. The hospital called me on Monday and said that my bloods had gone up again slightly and I had to have another scan. They still couldn't find anything either either the dildo cam or the belly one. We then went up to the ward and saw a Doctor up there. They are flummoxed basically, they have no idea what is happening and for now I'm just being monitored. Tomorrow will be my 4th trip to the hospital since Sunday   at least I'm being looked after so I mustn't complain.

Hope that everyone is ok??

I took it on myself to go riding this afternoon and it was lovely and Cropi was very well behaved. We havn't got any stubble yet but there is loads all around now so it won't be long....if I'm brave enough   

lots of love

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - I'm so sorry you still don't know whats going on   it must be awful having to go back and forth every 48h with no further conclusions.  we are both thinking of you and si xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks hun   hope that you are feeling ok??


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

There has been a lot going on here as usual - I know we are not supposed to talk about it but I'm going to join in with the naughtiness and say I think it's a real shame there are now two boards - it's hard enough to keep up with one!!

Tricksy - sorry to read your news - I can't believe you are still having to suffer the unknown. What a nightmare for you and DH

Sooty - Happy Birthday. I hope things are going well - will swap boards in a min to check! Is she putting on weight ok?

Rivka - I value your information on the adoption process as it is something myself and DH have considered if we don't have a success with ICSI

Cleo - how's Alfie? Time is passing quickly - how old is he now? (am I allowed to ask these questions on here?!) I'm too blonde to post on two threads!

Shortie- how are you doing? Getting plenty of rest?

I'm feeling a bit better since AF arrived - been busy re-painting the living room (when will I learn to relax?!). Its looking really good. Now I just need the damp to dry out in the dining room so we can re-plaster and paint! We have our baseline scan at 12 tomorrow - anyone else going to be at Isis then? Fingers crossed it's all good news (I think it will be!). We are hoping to go to GOSH on Friday to visit DHs cousins baby girl who is in the NICU there - mixed feelings!

Hi to everyone else I've missed. Looking forward to meeting you all (and your babies!) next week


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone.

I see that the new thread has taken off. It does seem strange having 2 places to post. 

How is everyone this evening? I have just got back from the Harvester and feel stuffed. So much for getting back on my diet. I will return to Slimming World tomorrow though! 

Hope everyone is okay. Sorry for lack of personals, Big Bro just started - will be back tomorrow for personals xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just thought i'd let you all know i'm gonna take a break from this thread for a while, what has happened has upset me and I need to focus on myself at the moment. sorry.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Piepig


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Piepig -really sorry to hear it has upset you. Can we gatecrash the other board to keep up with your news?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I won't be posting on the other board either as i'm not a mummy and its way too early days for me to even think about that. I will be posting elsewhere on here where i feel comfortable so you can always stalk me


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Debs, I am really sorry you feel it has come to this.   When the moderator mentioned about baby talk I felt I had to agree to a certain extent, as I was concerned on behalf of others, but did not ever feel it would come to this. It has become clear that some people are upset by the baby talk and others are upset by feeling they are now not able to talk about babies. 

We were such a close knit group before all this happened, I really hope that this is not going to cause lasting damage? As everyone has said, we are all grown up enough to PM anyone if we have an issue with them. I hope we can all stay friends and somehow manage to put this behind us.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

I will try the stalking but there are loads of boards on here  . I'm sure I speak on behalf of the other girls when I say you will be really missed. I'm quite upset you're leaving as it is so nice to hear your good news and share in the positive. I was looking forward to hearing about your scans  . As we are currently gearing up for a FET it was extra special to hear your good news as I had almost lost faith in it working and you reignited my hope


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs,     i no what u mean i will text u tomorrow.much love to u my sweet.xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi only just updated on all thats going on here,

just wanted to say that i have always (since joining you lovely ladies) been quite careful not to talk about dd too much. Like Angel i know i'm blessed to have her but equally as desperate as the next person to have sucessfull tx. Sucess stories of course give us all hope. Every one is going to be sensitive to different things on here but i hope it doesn't spoil things for any of you as you all seem to have such a great relationship.

well love and hugs to you all and hope i haven't offended anyone     

kittyx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope everyone is ok this morning.I hate to see so manyupset people.
Debs i'm always at the end of the phone if you want to chat and hopefully I may even make it to the meet next week xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning all

Personally i don't feel like i want to post on the "Isis Mummy Thread"  I can't even think of myself in those terms as its all so new and i'm still at that worry stage (and probably will be for a long time) so i feel like i want to keep posting on here.  I hope that i have always been sensitive in what i say on here about my pregnany however it is biggest thing in my life at the moment (I've waited 9 years for this   ) and as you all know it hasnt been plain sailing so have been posting things on here about morning sickness, spotting, doppler etc.,

Can we all get back to normal, stay friends and put it all behind us and move on please and if i'm going on to much just pm me.

Shortie - Hows that 2ww going hun?

Cvru - good luck today at Baseline scan

Hi to everyone else  

Midwife appointment was fine yesterday by the way 



Love and hugs
Lisa x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lisa so pleased yesterday went well for you.In my opinion you should be able to post where you like hun you have had a hell of a nine years getting here.You enjoy it sweetie in the way I expect everyone did and will when it hapens to them xxxxxx

Cruv good luck with your basline scan  

Pepig I do hope you still have a peep at these threads thinking of you. 

Tricksy hope you are ok hun when are back at the hospital  Hope they can soon resolve this for you  

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes it was a truely lovely day xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Whoah,     there's been lots happening on here!    It's all really quite upsetting      Think everyone needs a group      

Piepig - honey, am so sad you feel you can't post     - we're here if you need us  

Tricksy -       so sorry this is all being prolonged, hope the hospital have some answers today    

Lisa - great news midwife appt was fine  

Sooty - glad you had a lovely b'day honey and that your scar is on the mend. x

Rivka - lovely to hear from you, hope all is well and your adoption plans are all full steam ahead.x

Cvru - good luck for your baseline tomorrow! x

On the train this morning, I saw a little boy no more than 5/6 years old who was clearly undergoing chemo and had a not sure what you call it but it's like an intravenous drip from his nose.  Honestly, it was all I could do to stop myself from crying. Bless the little mite, having to go through all that and the travelling up to London,  I just wanted to go up to him and cuddle him so tight      

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes - poor little boy   it was probably an ng tube in this nose, they stop bile build up in the stomach. It does make you think doesn't it how some people suffer a lot more than others   

Sooty - Great news that Natasha slept so well last night, long may it continue  

Lisa - I'm so glad your appt went well yesterday, i'm sure its not for you but your weeks seem to be zooming by  

Kitty - hope that you are ok?? Are you coming to the meet next week

Em - poor you having all of that hassle with your step son, I hope they sort it out soon  

Shelley - have fun today out with Cleo

Cleo - don't worry too much hun you will be fine, enjoy going into town...If Alfie is too hot or too cold you could always nip into a shop and buy him something new  

Cvru - how are you feeling?? have you got a date for your FET yet??

Julia - ah bless Alex, I bet you have to have eyes in the back of your head now!! 

Debs - I'll miss you loads hun, keep in touch and hope to see you on **   

Shortie - how are you feeling now?? I hope that you are enjoying your time off of work   


I did a post earlier but deleted it again as I was not sure if I should keep this thing going, but, I can't stop thinking about it and I have to say what is on my mind. What has upset me most about this is the fact that someone had asked the Moderator to post about the amount of baby chat on here. Now I thought that we were all friends who could talk to each other or put a discreet post up if they didn't feel that they didn't want to come right out with it. I now feel totally disillusioned with it all and its upset me so much, like it has lots of you. Debs has now totally left, probably when she needed us the most and it saddens me deeply      I will be the first to say that things have upset me on here in the past, but thats life. Someone else has got what I want but they are my friend and no matter how much it hurts at the time I'm still very happy for them and wouldn't begrude them what they have as they've been through hell to get it....it gives me inspiration. The support you guys have given me has been second to none and has got me (and Si) through some really tough times. I could go on for hours but I won't   I hope that we can move on but I have to be honest and say I'm not sure it will be the same again


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Surely we can all get through this - its heartbreaking to see so much upset


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Maybe I am over reacting as I'm already so down anyway. I won't carry on as it will probably make it worse. Maybe I shouldn't of posted it at all


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Will we still have the meet next week or not then


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think the meet should b cancelled, we are all friends after all and friends always meet up for drinks and fishakes (sorry just trying to lighten things up) I think this is a special friendship beween us all and we are all sensitive to each others needs.

Lots of Love, hugs and cuddles

xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

I ditto what tricksy has said. Maybe the meet is a good thing as I think sometimes things can be miss read and a chat in person would be better. I do feel that baby talk on here has ownly been more because we have to young babies. Before that we ownly had me and julia really and I had thought I ownly mentioned things when they were milestones for Faith because I was so proud or when one of you asked after her. I won't mention it any more.

Take care all
Liz xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

I hope we can all start taking things in perspective now, this is all going too far in my opinion... 
Liz (and all the other lovely mummies) -- nobody would want you not to mention Faith (and other babies) and her milestones!! We do ask you because we are interested! We are all friends and want to know about each other's lives, and that definitely includes the kids. 
I guess what some people felt was that the _amount_ of details in 'baby talk' recently meant that the thread changed directions, as it is mainly a ttc thread. We also need to remember that new members join us all the time, and they expect this to be a ttc and tx thread (because it sits in the IVF chitchat bit). 
Oh I do hope there's a way forward to continue being friends as before and resolve all the upset that was going on for the last couple of days!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

i'm sorry to say that i don't feel like i want to post on here anymore either and i won't be coming to the meet ups. I just feel awkward now and not sure what i can and can't talk about. I feel like i need alot of support at the moment as i admitt i'm finding beng a new mummy very hard.

Love and luck to all

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I know I tend to keep a low profile these days and do not post much but I am often reading as I love to keep up with everyone and sending good wishes and cuddles as required so I hope you do not mind me putting my 2 penth in.

I am not sure if I am missing something but was this not an observation from the moderator when they check the boards? Or am I being naive here.

There are strong friendships on here and we are all happy to read of the lovely new arrivals, on good days this can make you happy and others this can effect you, this is just part of the journey and people being at different stages.

Personally if I feel down I skim over these bits and do not read them if I think that day it might upset me so it does not effect me, then on the days I am stronger I smile and say thats lovely I hope that me one day (unless it involves no sleep then not sure I would be so good there   )

I think this has been a ripple effect and sure people are intitled to their opnions and feelings but it seems a same to lose such a good support group as a result.

Not sure how it has come to people not posting as I am sure that this is the last thing anyone wants.

Sorry if you think I am out of line but really up set to read how far this has gone and felt I could not say what a shame it would be to let this change the group.

Sending loads of   

LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Girls,

I know you're trying to bring the conversation to a close but all I wanted to add is that I have only been with you for the last 2wks but I love talking to ALL of you. I love to hear about peoples pregnancies, babies, treatments & also to be there as support when things aren't going so well. The one thing which has really stood out on this board is how close you girls are and I can tell how so many of you have become such close friends. Please don't let this spoil it  

Emms I just wanted to say a massive thank you for recommending the Bachs Rescue Remedy. I bought the spray bottle & also the night time rescue & for the last few nights I seem to go straight off to sleep as soon as my head hits the pillow.

Sooty   for yesterday, sorry I wasn't on yesterday & its a day late  

Lisa I'm so pleased everything went well with your midwife appointment yesterday  

Tricksy any news on your blood tests today  

Rachel thanks for the pm  

Love to everyone else  

Mel x x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

This is all so upsetting, I can't believe what's happened here in the past 24 hours.  You guys are all amazing and although our journeys are all different you all understand the ups and downs of i/f, ttc and tx, like no one else.  I couldn't have met a nicer group of ladies and this is so heart breaking to read people feel they can't post.  Your support and advice has always been spot on, you're always there for everyone through the good times and the bad. You've always welcomed me to your meets and I don't think I could have got through last year without your support and advice - it's mad I even miss FF when on holiday!!  I just feel so upset that people feel they can't post here, I know for one I'd like to post here and be able to offer my support on the other thread (not that I know much like but I'd still like to send     and my love).

Cleo - I think you're a wonderful mummy, you've been through so much honey and you're doing brilliantly so is little alfie     

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Melo - im so glad that you are sleeping better now hun   can i ask what is the night time rescue? is that stronger than the normal one - think i may need it for my holiday - off on a cruise in just over 3weeks and convinced myself im not going to sleep for the hole 2 weeks   

B - i hope things can sort themselves out too -  

Cleo - im so sorry that you feel you dont want to post on this thread anymore   

Rivka - i think you have made a very valid point - its all so very complicated though  

I dont know where to post anymore - i dont feel welcome on the mommies thread - posted on there about some probs with my family and no one really gave a toss - so where do i go for support in my personal life? cant talk to my dh about it really cos its to do with his son - i feel so lost


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

surely it doesn't mean if you have a child you can't post on here does it? 

You all made me welcome when i joined and have enjoyed meeting you all and hope to still meet up with you next week if it's still on. 

   to everyone

kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

We can all post wherever we want hun   kids or no kids it doesn't matter


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - I do give a 'toss' I just messed up and replied on this thread rather than the other one


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Angel you are welcome hunnie what is it with your DP son?It can ve so hard with partners other children xxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Angel Just read back so sorry I missed it.It must be really hard for you at the moment.Teenages have to be the hardest.we had an incident with my neice trying to run away last week and it really hard to know what way to deal with it.They can be so stubborn at that age plus they just wont listen to reson.Just wanted to send you a big   .Hope you and DP sorit out xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont know if im coming or going - dont know which thread im on half the time - cant we just all bring it back together again ......pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  

Tricksy - i know you give a toss hun - we already chatted about it - fab news about your bloods my love  

Sooty - thank you for your kind words  

Jojo - you HAVE to come next week - i want to hear all about your wedding plans oh and see you of course


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
OMG - what has been going on on here the past couple of days.  I agree with Bhopes and think a group hug is in order   .
Firstly I would like to say that while no one on here has upset me with their baby talk, I have to confess I now think that actually if I had been upset I don't know if I would have felt comfortable admitting that.  There is lots of talk about us all being great friends but surely that should mean we should be able to have a healthy debate about things without people getting too offended, but this can't be the case if people now feel they can't post on here at all now or come to our meets   . I don't think it is such a bad idea to have two separate threads so everyone feels comfortable and the mommies have somewhere to post that they can be full on with their baby talk, although that's not to say I hope the mommies don't feel they can't mention their children at all, especially as it does give me hope when I see what a journey people like Cleo has had to get to where she is now.  Hopefully I will be able to join the Mommies board one day   but for now I hope this can be sorted out between us all?

Shelley - not sure if I am cycling in September yet as I still don't have a date - Stepan said it would be the autumn which I guess could mean as late as November but I am hoping for a date before the weather gets too cold out there.  Will keep my fingers crossed we are cycling together though.  Glad you got the pill sorted out.

Sooty - Happy Birthday for yesterday  

CVRU - hope your baseline scan went OK today  

Lisa - glad your m/w appointment went well  

Angel - what has happened with your family hun?  Hope you are OK?   - I am hoping to come to the meet next week, work permitting.

Tricksy - how is everything with you hun?  Sorry you are having to make all these trips to the hospital   - I hope they find out what is going on for you.

Hello to everyone else.

Has anyone just watched that programme on older Mums? Thought it was really interesting although very sad for the twin's who's mother has just died  

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Following yesterdays debate I wasn't going to post again but I feel that I need to say a few things to try and help get everyone back together. 

I asked the mod to say something about the level of detailed baby talk. I only did this as I was approached by other members of the thread to do so, and had already heard other concerns raised privately. I think it was hoped that if the mods said something it would act as a gentle reminder of what we've all been or are going through rather than a telling off as some have interpreted it. Until approached by others, I had thought it was just me that felt a little uncomfortable at times so kept quiet and skimmed through. The last thing that was intended by any of us was this falling out.

Cleo - go to the meets. Everyone wants to see you and Alfie. 

Liz - of course you can mention Faith's milestones. You've always been incredibly sensitive to the rest of us, asking if we're ok with you talking about her and bringing her along.

Ditto to the other mums. Your children are part of your lives and are an inspiration so not mentioning them is not an option. 

Debs - come back. I've never felt upset by anything you've posted about your treatment or pregnancies. You need the support of this group at the moment so shouldn't feel you can't talk openly.

Talking openly is something we should all be able to do without fear of criticism about our feelings and this can be done whilst remaining sensitive to the feelings of others. The mummies thread seems a great solution to the problem of where you can post about specifics and in greater detail without restraint. Perhaps it could be renamed ISIS bumps and babies for those who don't feel like mums yet but don't want to worry about posting some things on here? 

I hope everyone can move on TOGETHER.

Work and the business are building up to be pretty busy at the moment so, with the extra modding I'm doing to cover holidays, I probably won't get on here for a while. 

Shortie - good luck with the 2ww. It's the hardest part of the whole tx process (at least no jabs though) but you'll get so much support here it will be easier. 

Tricksy - great news that your bloods are finally dropping. I can't imagine what the past few weeks have been like for you  

Lisa - glad you had a good m/w appt. 

Cvru - good luckwith the tx. Have everything crossed for you.

Angel - hope everything gets sorted with your stepson quickly.  It must be difficult knowing what to say or do when it's a step child.  

Julia - I'll pm you when I can bring the marquee up to you. 

hello to everyone else. take care

Cathie x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Following on from Cathie's thread, as you have all probably guessed by now, I was also one of the people concerned that the amount of baby talk MAY be hard to read for some of those suffering with infertility. I mentioned it to a couple of other people who felt the same way, and it turns out that at least *5* of the regular members of the thread felt this way to some degree. As Cathie said, the moderator was only asked to intervene in a friendly way to gently remind people what this board is primarily for, to give advice and assistance for those trying to conceive. I got involved purely with everyones best interests at heart, and not for one minute did I think it would turn into this mess, where people are denying themselves the help and support these deserve from such previously good friends.

I think the time has come for me to leave FF. I apologise to everybody who is feeling hurt and upset, but please believe me when I say the intention was to help people, not cause hurt and anguish.

Thanks for being such great friends over the last few years and giving me and my family such love and support. I wish you all the love and luck in the world and hope that you may all achieve your dreams.

Love to you all.

Julia, Gordon, James and Alex xxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

[fly]COME ON EVERYONE!!  [/fly]​We can't let Julia leave too?! Pleeeease. I am going to be posting some good news next weekend and you've all helped me get this far please don't drop away now. I don't expect anyone to listen to me really, but you're such a good group of friends who know eachothers battles inside out and to lose all that over a misunderstanding is a huge waste. Can everyone try and make the meet next week? Cleo & Sooty please bring lovely Alfie & Natasha for us all to meet. Cvru was finally gonna pluck up the courage to come too and if there's no one there she may feel a tad silly. I also need more contenders for the Profiterole Challenge, come on ladies, please?


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Shortie:
I'm sorry all this is going on in your 2ww, but at least it might take your mind off knicker checking for a while!!!!!!!! How are you feeling, Have you got any signs? How is your tummy settling down still sore?

take care Liz xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Shortie I hope the next week flies by for u. And keep away from the pee sticks towards the end of next week or I'll b send the   round to u. 

I think we all need to get back on track now and do what were all good at, and thats supporting people going through tx. 

Tricksy - I hope things start moving more quickly for u now that ur levels are dropping  

Little Mo - I posted on the other thread, please don't go, give it another week or so.

Lisa - Pleased that ur m/w appointment went well

Ems - Hope you can get something sorted about ur ss   I will try my best to get to the meet next week.

Liz - Any idea when u'll b starting again?

Cath - I will try and get to the coffee shop soon  

Need to go now, lots to do 

Jo Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I think that everyone needs to take a deep breath and go back over what has happened. Now that nearly all of the facts are out in the open we have a clearer picture of what happened and why. It was not a case of someone telling tales out of school (which is how it felt to me if I'm honest), it was friends who had genuine concerns but didn't want to upset people and though that they were helping and doing the right thing......maybe this is a great example of why 'honesty is the best policy'.....sometimes  

There is no denying the amount of hurt that has been caused this week by it, and I would imagine the tears spilt would fill a swimming pool   on both sides, by the girls who thought that they were doing the right thing, the girls who feel like they are being got at and the rest of us who can not believe what has happened to our group   We are not just a group of forum friends, we are real life friends who meet up regularly and normally offer support and advice like no other friends can  

Maybe the 2 threads will work, it certainly seems to be busy on there and the girls with babies can now talk more openly about their little ones (or not such little ones in Jojo's case  )

I also think its sad that Julia and Cath are taking the brunt of this. If there are 4 other people who felt the same then I think they should say as well. Not so we can throw stones, but, so we know that you are upset by these conversations. In the future we can ensure that we are sensitive to your feelings and hopefully minimize any further hurt to you.

I'm still not convinced things will be the same again, maybe with time they can be. I hope so

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Liz/Cath/Jojo & everyone else who's asked!! (Losing track at the mo!) - I am OK thanks, slept in till 1pm yesterday   Had some really bad tummy pain yesterday as I was trying to cook dinner, it was so bad I had to lay on the sofa for 10mins while it passed. Can't believe I'm almost half way through already. Feeling a little negative that it's not worked but also egging Dot on to do it's thing. I suppose it's natural to no quite allow yourself to believe it's going to happen??! I don't know!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie as I've got to get back in the kitchen. 

Sorry Tricksy but I don't think that anyone should feel pressured into coming out into the open about having had concerns. If they had felt they didn't want to do that before all of this hit, I doubt they will feel very comfortable now. I'm sorry it was all misinterpreted and am incredibly hurt by the reactions, and that anyone felt that tales were being told, but they were concerned enough to approach me privately and I would prefer they didn't feel they had to come out and almost face the music. Bad analogy but I can't think of anything else that fits. I only explained the situation to draw a line under it all.

So please let this be a line and no more posts about it. Enough damage has been done and constant debate is not helping.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm not pressurising anyone Cath and I thought that was made clear in my post


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I cant believe that this is all still going on - its cleary not going to be rectified 

Cath - i admire your honesty, i think it is an incredibly brave thing that you have done 

Julia - you too - and im so glad we have chatted on the phone 

Because of Cath & Julia - i am quite happy to put myself in the 'fireing line' - i too had and have an opinion on all the 'baby talk' - it was upsetting me, and i know, others and think its only fair that there was a request to 'tone' it all down - as has been said this is a ttc thread for people with fertility issues - i am one of those people - even though between us my husband and i have 5 children - BUT i think you will find i very rarely talk about it - unless (as has happened recently) there are particular circumstances i need to talk about. Perhaps in those instances i should have pm'd only those who i know will be happy to hear about my 'issues' rather than hope and expect a response from those who probably would not know what to say!

Cath - has asked that we draw a line under this - Tricksy whats to 'name' those who have been hurt - and thats exactly the point, *we* are hurting - thats what everyone has lost sight of 

I too wont be posting on here anymore

I wish you all the luck and love 

Emma xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Many people have said things which have hurt, and have felt hurt. It may not have been the intention to hurt anyones feelings but sadly things are not always interpreted how they are meant when written.

Ladies PLEASE could we have an agreement that this ends. NOW. Feel free to discuss this in private, at any meets, but if it doesn't end now then who knows how many people will end up cut off from the support this site provides.

I have started a Part 47 so we can have a fresh thread to start again. (Mods, please could you lock this one?)

So... new home this way.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=201241.msg0#new

The line is drawn, please respect it.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________


----------

